# Battling Bay Cats



## SuperAngler (Mar 17, 2019)

Took a coworker and his boy to Sandusky Bay to catfish this afternoon. What a blast. Caught 57 cats and 6 sheepshead. All released. Half worm and on a hook near the rail bridge. First trip catfishing for the boy and he said this was the best day ever. Got a pick of the boy holding the biggest if the day, a real bruiser. The boy can't wait to go back!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Good lookin pic!
Took my Son-in-law a week ago...he’s nearly 40 and never caught a catfish. He had a blast. Still some kid in him.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

The bay is hands down the best place to wear out a kid. Always great action up there


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

DHower08 said:


> The bay is hands down the best place to wear out a kid. Always great action up there


Or an adult....


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Awesome post!!
Thanks for sharing. I still remember THOSE days. He’ll never forget it!!


----------



## lakeman1 (Jul 14, 2007)

Where do launch boat at ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea oxx (Sep 28, 2008)

Clemons boats is probably the closest


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

Been wanting to do that for 3 years. Finally got the chance last Sunday. So fun. Big fish. We will be back.


----------



## bman007 (Apr 12, 2008)

What is everyone using bait wise in the Bay?


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

Shrimp & worm


----------



## SuperAngler (Mar 17, 2019)

Can't be simpler, we use a half worm on a hook. A 1oz. weight tightline anchored.

We use Dempsey state ramp and run west.


----------



## fishermanbob (Dec 14, 2011)

SuperAngler said:


> Took a coworker and his boy to Sandusky Bay to catfish this afternoon. What a blast. Caught 57 cats and 6 sheepshead. All released. Half worm and on a hook near the rail bridge. First trip catfishing for the boy and he said this was the best day ever. Got a pick of the boy holding the biggest if the day, a real bruiser. The boy can't wait to go back!


Cats are spawning now, and are lots of fun. You have a real good chance of making a fisherman for life of that young man. That is the way i got started 50+ years ago.


----------



## lakeman1 (Jul 14, 2007)

I’ve never fished the bay but Ben wanting to for a while when in a boat about how deep is the bay and do you have to watch out for any shallow spots?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishermanbob (Dec 14, 2011)

lakeman1 said:


> I’ve never fished the bay but Ben wanting to for a while when in a boat about how deep is the bay and do you have to watch out for any shallow spots?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


going south from cedar point pay attention to the channel markers and the big sandbar following the west side (10+ac).then normal caution. fairly clear after that. The far west end has a lighted buoy and after that you need to be watching your sonar.


----------



## SuperAngler (Mar 17, 2019)

Father's day... couldn't ask for more fun! Son hadn't been fishing in two years. We had a blast.


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Fathers day was good for me as well!! So much fun watching kids trying to reel in toads!


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

Took my nieces grandson today. His first cat was a 26inch FO. He later caught a 28inch cat. I caught a27inch FO cat as well. Strong breeze & good chop had them biting.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Took my son and my regular fishing buddy today , fished the railroad bridge area seemed a little slow probably caught 20 cats and 10 huge sheeps ,, usually we go around the 15th of June,,, and it's a 100 fish day ,,, left around 3pm and went to margaritaville...was a nice warm sunny day ,,,


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Took my son up today. Fished 730 to 12. Caught 25 biggest 15#


----------



## Oarfish1 (Jan 31, 2020)

What is the best spot to lunch the boat there?
Oh OK I saw Clemons Boat mentioned.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

We fished it last weekend. Took four 15 year old boys, they had a blast. We ended up with around 30 cats biggest was around 12lbs. Fished 8:30pm to 11:30pm.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Clemons $10 puts you right in the action


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have fished it by boat once and killed it. I am taking the wife and 2 kids up the first week in august. Staying at a air BNB about 15 minutes east of the bay but still on the water. We dont have a boat is it worth fishing the old road there between the highway and the rail road bridge? If not we are staying on the water there in sandusky would that be worth fishing.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Anywhere between the two bridges should produce great results.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

There is a place next to Clemens marina launch that rents boats and pontoons,,,


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Shaun69007 said:


> I have fished it by boat once and killed it. I am taking the wife and 2 kids up the first week in august. Staying at a air BNB about 15 minutes east of the bay but still on the water. We dont have a boat is it worth fishing the old road there between the highway and the rail road bridge? If not we are staying on the water there in sandusky would that be worth fishing.


Sometimes the action from the old Bay Bridge is excellent. Definitely worth a try. Although shrimp is the goto bait I would take a variety.


----------



## Oarfish1 (Jan 31, 2020)

How long this catfishing bonanza last?? When does it start and does it slows down as we speak? Will it be on in August as well?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Oarfish1 said:


> How long this catfishing bonanza last?? When does it start and does it slows down as we speak? Will it be on in August as well?


Late July or August was the first time we ever went up and it was madness. Our average fish was 30" +


----------



## Oarfish1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Thank you for the info. Might take the wife Monday to experience the hopefully fierce action. I was hoping that it will be still on.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I fished it with my wife in late July last year, couldn’t ask for better fishing,


----------

